# Chinaware Photography



## SimonShl (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I was asked to shoot 320 individual Chinaware items using MyStudio 20. Amazon.com: MyStudio MS20 Professional Tabletop Photo Studio Kit w/ 5000K Continuous Lighting for Product Photography, 20x20x12 inches: Camera & Photo

I will be using my EOS 5D Mark iii with Cannon 50mm f1.4.

My question would be, how much should I charge per item? shooting & editing.

I was thinking about $4 per item for shooting & $2 dollars per item for editing.

Any thoughts? 

Thank you.


----------



## Psytrox (Sep 18, 2012)

Estimate how long time the amount of time you are going to spend on this project, from when you have to go to the post office to pick up the products, until you send him the pictures.
Give yourself an additional 20% (multiply the hours with 1.20) on the hours, because you will most likely under calculate to begin with.
Estimate how much you think your time is worth. Thats really an individual thing.
 Add 10-20 USD (im guessing as your country states the US), because in 90% of cases when working with asian people (I mean no offence, its just a cultural thing) they're going to ask you for a discount
Multiply the hours with your hourly rate.
Add VAT/TAXES and whatever else.

And send your offer to whom ever your in contact with.


----------



## SimonShl (Sep 21, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> Estimate how long time the amount of time you are going to spend on this project, from when you have to go to the post office to pick up the products, until you send him the pictures.
> Give yourself an additional 20% (multiply the hours with 1.20) on the hours, because you will most likely under calculate to begin with.
> Estimate how much you think your time is worth. Thats really an individual thing.
> Add 10-20 USD (im guessing as your country states the US), because in 90% of cases when working with asian people (I mean no offence, its just a cultural thing) they're going to ask you for a discount
> ...



Thank you!


----------

